# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Reparim te Iphone 4s

## hot_prinz

Duke ia zevendesuar nje pjese te gabuar e psh.. nje Iphone 4s. 
Una mendoja se kjo ishte antena per WiFi, por kjo ishte antena celulare: 



Kjo qenka antena per WiFi, e kam porositur gabimisht.



Tani spo funksionon as 3G.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## A.I

po ctu desh mer qe u natrrove me ato gjona?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Kurreshtja, i bleva ca vegla me ate pjesen dhe e bona operacion.  :ngerdheshje: 

Nashi e porosita i pjese ma t'modhe ku ajo e para eshte e integruar sepse mendoj se i demtova fibrat duke e instaluar. 



Poashtu i bleva edhe ca vegla me te mira, se ato te parat qe erdhen me ate pjesen, ishin shume te thjeshta. 



Kur te vijne keto pjeset e reja me nevojitet edhe nje zmadhues me drite dhe do e hapi prape e do e boj operacion. :-D

----------


## A.I

Mos harro anestezine!  :ngerdheshje:  Per mendimin tim gjej edhe nje asistent se tek pulle ke per ta bo lomsh! Edhe regjistroje operacionin se na bone kureshtar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Me duhet nje mbajtes per nje iPhone tjeter qe i filmon hapat. 
Ose nje asistente qe e mban Iphone pergjate filmimit te operaionit.
Nashi me duhet o i mbajtse statike o i asistente  :Mos:

----------

